# Show us your Mk II Milsubs!



## Izzy (Mar 26, 2008)

I am thinking of taking the plunge and getting one of these. But I have seen very few pictures of these watches. Can those lucky enough to own one please show them off for us? Thanks:-!


----------



## bob m (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

I see it's being added to the prebuilt line up in January.... I've been looking to get a non HRV on a bracelet soon so now I won't have to special order!


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

A tremendous watch! Good size, keeps excellent time, and looks like a million bucks!!! One of my treasured pieces. Its definitely an eye catching watch.

I've come close to buying a sub (maybe one day), but sometimes they seem underwhelming whenever I check them out, especially for the price.


----------



## Izzy (Mar 26, 2008)

Looks like an awesome watch! Thank you guys for posting. I would love to see the side view to see the dome of the glass. Any chance we can see a picture of that? Very tempted now to pull the trigger! Cheers


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Someone please explain how the circle Y on the main MkII page is "new". Is it new in the sense that the combo being offered has never been a pre-built and only custom until now?


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

I might not be able to take pics for a few days, but in either case, the crystal has a subtle dome when viewed from the side. I'm a flat crystal person myself.

My LRRP is a non-HRV case. It looks like new offering has the HRV.


----------



## Izzy (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks Peahi, I appreciate your help. Does anyone know why Bill won't print a white T instead of the Y on the dial. Is it because the white T is a registered Trade Mark?


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

Izzy said:


> Thanks Peahi, I appreciate your help. Does anyone know why Bill won't print a white T instead of the Y on the dial. Is it because the white T is a registered Trade Mark?


Izzy:

When military wristwatches moved away from radium dials to tritium dials in the 1960s, they sometimes marked the new tritium dials with a "T" in a circle (or 3/H). Bill's nod to that old military dial design cue is to mark these dials in the same manner, but with a "Y", which stands for Yao. Hey, its his watch: he should put his name on it once in a while 

Some further reading on radioactive dials: http://www.freewebs.com/billyschorr...ESCENT DIALS FROM MILITARY IWC WATCHES[1].pdf


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Peahi said:


> I might not be able to take pics for a few days, but in either case, the crystal has a subtle dome when viewed from the side. I'm a flat crystal person myself.
> 
> My LRRP is a non-HRV case. It looks like new offering has the HRV.


That's what I thought - thanks. So it's simply that you can get it -now-, rather than wait for the HRV+screw case as a custom.

Shrug - I love a nice superdome... :-!

A -real- Milsub!



















I guess if you like flat, there's always the top hat. My trusty Red on the bench...


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

I miss that watch :-(


----------



## Izzy (Mar 26, 2008)

cpotters said:


> Izzy:
> 
> When military wristwatches moved away from radium dials to tritium dials in the 1960s, they sometimes marked the new tritium dials with a "T" in a circle (or 3/H). Bill's nod to that old military dial design cue is to mark these dials in the same manner, but with a "Y", which stands for Yao. Hey, its his watch: he should put his name on it once in a while
> 
> Some further reading on radioactive dials: http://www.freewebs.com/billyschorr...ESCENT DIALS FROM MILITARY IWC WATCHES[1].pdf


I understand all that and I appreciate Bill is trying to build his brand. I just feel that MkII watches are moving away from custom watches that the consumer wants, to a limited offering. Which in my mind is not very appealing and I understand we may need to make a compromise on each purchase. At the end of the day MkII Milsub watch is a homage to one of the greatest Military watches ever worn. I would rather have the T (even though it is not a tritium lume) or a broad arrow on the dial than the Y. But horses for courses. The design on the dial on a watch is the most important part as most of us painstakenly went through with the Kingston. Still think MkII Milsub is a great tool :-! watch and I will end up getting one...just wish I could choose a sterile dial or have one with a T.


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

Izzy said:


> I understand all that and I appreciate Bill is trying to build his brand. I just feel that MkII watches are moving away from custom watches that the consumer wants, to a limited offering. Which in my mind is not very appealing and I understand we may need to make a compromise on each purchase. At the end of the day MkII Milsub watch is a homage to one of the greatest Military watches ever worn. I would rather have the T (even though it is not a tritium lume) or a broad arrow on the dial than the Y. But horses for courses. The design on the dial on a watch is the most important part as most of us painstakenly went through with the Kingston. Still think MkII Milsub is a great tool :-! watch and I will end up getting one...just wish I could choose a sterile dial or have one with a T.


Check out this thread where Bill covered this and solicited feedback. You're a bit late b-).
https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/mk-ii-lrrp-milsub-style-dial-197996.html

In all seriousness, it's a GREAT looking watch. I can't emphasize it enough! I waited so long for my milsub, I practically forgot it was coming to me. Definitely worth the wait.


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

TheDude said:


> That's what I thought - thanks. So it's simply that you can get it -now-, rather than wait for the HRV+screw case as a custom.
> 
> Shrug - I love a nice superdome... :-!
> 
> ...


Nice pics!!! I have always admired your awesome collection man!

Milsub dream pics: from the 100% Passion pics

Seriously, over a $1M worth of milsubs?


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Peahi said:


> Nice pics!!! I have always admired your awesome collection man!
> 
> Milsub dream pics: from the 100% Passion pics
> 
> Seriously, over a $1M worth of milsubs?


Yeah, those pics are insane. I'd be satisfied with just one.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Dude, you really do have an amazing collection. I have always been interested in the top hat crystals but have never held one in person. Are they always acrylic? Yours looks SOOO sharp. I just love it. 

Much like the new wave of watches with sapphire bezels to replace bakelite/acrylic ones, I would love to see a sapphire crystal in that top hat style. Just oozes class.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Peahi—what type of watch stand is that? I remember finding them awhile back but now can not remember the brand.


----------



## Izzy (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the link Peahi, I missed that T boat :-(. I need now to decide whether to get this watch or another. In the mean time I can dream:


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Feb 13, 2010)

Here's my milsub. I've been meaning to do a more detailed post and take more pics of this one but just haven't had the chance yet. Anyway, I picked this one up here on the forums and I've been totally pleased with it. It's been running about -2s/day and is just the perfect size.


----------



## JonG (Dec 31, 2007)

The stand is a "CP Watch Holder". Here's a couple of links:

Katsu NAVI

50 Gs


----------



## Izzy (Mar 26, 2008)

Great photo! Look forward to your detailed post and more photos. Cheers


----------



## geogenes (Dec 27, 2010)

Here is my new LRRP milsub and loving it!


----------



## Izzy (Mar 26, 2008)

geogenes said:


> View attachment 365653
> Here is my new LRRP milsub and loving it!


Very nice|>!!!


----------

